# Fishing Guide for Logan Martin



## dbrady (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be heading to Logan Martin with the family for our annual summer vacation/fishing trip in June. Does anyone have any fishing guides that they recommend for Logan Martin? I appreciate the help!


----------



## dbrady (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks John. I will definitely check the link out.


----------

